# Dell Inspiron 531S, FreeBSD 7.1 64



## Vampyred (Apr 16, 2009)

I inherited a Dell Inspiron 531S that I've recently installed FreeBSD 7.1 AMD64 edition

I have a 1.0TB USB hard drive (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136321) that I'm trying to partition/mount but when I try to use fdisk to partition the drive, I'm bombarded with geometry warnings. 

steve# uname -v
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #2: Sat Apr  4 13:45:48 EDT 2009


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2009)

Vampyred said:
			
		

> I have a 1.0TB USB hard drive (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136321) that I'm trying to partition/mount but when I try to use fdisk to partition the drive, I'm bombarded with geometry warnings.



Just ignore them.


----------



## Vampyred (Apr 16, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Just ignore them.



If I ignore them, then try to mount the drive (using 'mount /dev/da0s1 /vol/rupert') then I get the message 'mount: /dev/da0s1 : Invalid argument

steve# fdisk /dev/da0
******* Working on device /dev/da0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=121601 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=121601 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 1953520002 (953867 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2009)

That's because you're trying to mount a slice instead of a partition.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disks-adding.html


----------

